

Splendid Bacon - How it was built (espressos, steaks, bacon, and whisky) - k33l0r
http://blog.kiskolabs.com/post/1367112423/splendidbacon

======
ljuti
Related (initial) HN thread on Splendid Bacon with discussion about features
and questions answered by the team members
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1801964>

------
ashitvora
Sorry but I don't like the UI. May be it's just me but black doesn't look good
on the product you use daily. Looks more like a porno. :(

~~~
maukdaddy
Black = Porno. There's some UI guidance you don't see every day!

------
lepht
Love the UI, but was hoping for some info in 'How it was built'... technology
stack, implementation process, etc.

------
jwcacces
That is not how you make bacon

~~~
akonan
As the man who made that bacon - I blame iPhone's HDR camera!

~~~
jwcacces
Honestly, you can't just toss bacon into a pan willy-nilly and whip it around
like scrambled eggs. You must lovingly lay out each slice so they all get the
heat and crisp up. That bacon is all soggy and tangled together. You need to
go home and do some serious soul searching. Talk to your bacon. See what it
needs, and more importantly satisfy those needs. Help your bacon reach it's
fullest potential. Then come back to me.

~~~
hugh3
There could be some confusion here due to the different cuts of pork which are
called "bacon" in different countries. It appears that you're Scandanavian and
appear to be using "full" bacon whereas Americans only use the small strip bit
at the end. The two types of bacon demand different cooking strategies.

I can go on for hours about the wrongness of American bacon, but I don't want
to get too distracted right now. Anyway, as an Australian that bacon there
looks delicious to me.

~~~
k33l0r
Wikipedia to the rescue: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacon#Cuts_of_bacon>

Unfortunately I have to confess that that was indeed streaky bacon (which
would be better served crispy), not back bacon (which would not). But then
again, this is just my opinion...

Anyway, I think we can all agree than bacon is delicious?

~~~
hugh3
I agree. It's also brilliant marketing. If you hadn't mentioned bacon, steak
and whisky in your headline I never would have clicked and become aware of
your product. And yet, here I am, discussing bacon, steak and whisky.

~~~
jasonz
mmmm, nothing like watching how bacon is made:

<http://devour.com/video/how-bacon-is-made/>

and its cousin, lardo:

[http://aveceric.com/wp/gallery/videos/season-two/episode-
thr...](http://aveceric.com/wp/gallery/videos/season-two/episode-three-
everything-is-better-with-bacon/)

------
preek
This probably will come as a shock to you, but I won't even try out that app.
The screenshots look nifty, I love you did it in 48h; also in rails. Normally
I really am into new productivity tools and can't wait to check them out.

However, you got it right when you wrote "bacon isn't as popular as we were
lead to believe." Honestly, I find it disgusting to read equally much about
your 'manly' behaviour - drinking just so much coffee and killing off a lot of
cattle to get your weekend fix.

Sorry guys; I'm sure your project is technically great. The popular reaction
will assure you of this, so I don't have to.

